

Making a blog faster with MaxCDN - getdavidhiggins
http://blog.higg.im/making-a-blog-faster-with-maxcdn

======
pestaa
The second link reads as

    
    
        http://maxcdn.com/
    

but actually points to

    
    
        http://higg.im/maxcdn/
    

which of course redirects to an affiliate link.

If you're trying to earn some cash through your blog, that's okay. If you're
not upfront about it, and in fact try so hard to hide it, that's ridiculous at
best.

Therefore I flagged your submission.

~~~
getdavidhiggins
Fixed =)

------
lingben
a deprecated plugin that hasn't been updated in 2 years? while there are at
least two updated plugins?

WP super cache and W3's Cache plugin

??!?!????????????????????!!

~~~
getdavidhiggins
A "deprecated plugin" that works regardless of the Wordpress version though.

It does 'one thing well', which is the old UNIX philosophy. I am aware of W3
total cache, but it can prove to be too advanced for most people's needs.

